# Amazon Flex: Your First Age-Verified Delivery



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

> *Hello,
> 
> We noticed that you delivered your first age-verified delivery within the past week.
> 
> ...


Is this a standard automated message that everyone gets, or was this triggered by something?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Prawn Connery said:


> Is this a standard automated message that everyone gets, or was this triggered by something?


FYI Doordash was requiring a signature as well as a scan but now they're only requiring the scan. I guess customers didn't like having to touch a driver's phone. (We didn't like it either, but I don't think they care what drivers like).

Amazon needs to get rid of the signature requirement IMO.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> FYI Doordash was requiring a signature as well as a scan but now they're only requiring the scan. I guess customers didn't like having to touch a driver's phone. (We didn't like it either, but I don't think they care what drivers like).
> 
> Amazon needs to get rid of the signature requirement IMO.


Alcohol deliveries may be in part dictated by State-County-Municipal regulations.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Amazon needs to get rid of the signature requirement IMO.


Where have you been? There has been no signatures requirement for at least a few weeks since the social-distancing thing. Even got an email regarding customer putting license on the ground so you can scan at safe distance.


----------

